# To beat a dead horse



## iosonolobo

Pas d'enfoncer une porte ouverte, mais j'ai des questions sur la phrase «to beat (or flog ) a dead horse». Je sait qu'elle ait discuté dans des autres fils, mais pas dans le sens avec lequel je l'emploie le plus souvent.

De la plupart des réponses antérieures, le sens est de faire un chose sans un objectif, peut-être continuellement, sans interruption. 

Cependant, je trouve qu'il y a un sens un peu différent. Il est subtil. C'est de faire un chose qui *est perçu par tous les autres* d'avoir été assez discuté ou assez remarqué ou assez examiné. Mais peut-être il y a un détail qui n'était pas vu plus tôt, ou pas assez discuté. On veut dire en anglais «I don't want *to beat a dead horse*, but...»  

J'ai fait une tentative au début de ce fil: «enfoncer une porte ouverte». Y a-t-il des autre formulations qui signifient la même? Je cherche les formulations les plus familières, et idiomatique, si qu'une existe.

Merci,
Jim


----------



## TA4U

Pelleter des nuages, peut-être...


----------



## iosonolobo

TA4U said:


> Pelleter des nuages, peut-être...



Merci, TA, mais je ne comprends pas "pelleter" dans ce contexte. Mais elle me fait de penser de «tirer des nuages»» de la façon de 


> «Arrêtes! Nous avons déjà tiré les oiseux. Maintenant, *tu tires des nuages*.»


Je ne sais pas si cette phrase est familiere en français, mais elle a le sens que je cherche:

1) Le premier parti a un objectif (de tirer les oiseux). 

2) Le deuxième parti est, aux temps précis, que tout le monde soit d'accord que l'objectif fussent arrivé (les oiseux étaient parti (ou morte )). 

3) Finalement, quelqu'un continue sans raison apparente (à tirer des nuages).

Si c'est bien clair maintenant, je voudrais des autre pensées.  Merci.


----------



## Cephlanot

Je cherche un équivalent, mais « pelleter des nuages » signifie faire un travail inutile parce que naïf ou utopique, tandis que "beat a dead horse" signifie un travail futile parce que le problème est déjà résolu.


----------



## xtrasystole

lobo93065 said:


> Cependant, je trouve qu'il y a un sens un peu différent. Il est subtil. C'est de faire un chose qui *est perçu par tous les autres* d'avoir été assez discuté ou assez remarqué ou assez examiné. Mais peut-être il y a un détail qui n'était pas vu plus tôt, ou pas assez discuté. On veut dire en anglais «I don't want *to beat a dead horse*, but...»


In that case, I would say _'Je ne veux pas *reprendre tout ce qui a (déjà) été dit sur le sujet*, mais (je pense qu'on a oublié de tenir compte d'un détail / je pense qu'on a négligé un détail)...'_


----------



## iosonolobo

Cephlanot said:


> « pelleter des nuages » signifie faire un travail inutile parce que naïf ou utopique, tandis que "beat a dead horse" signifie un travail futile parce que le problème est déjà résolu.



Vous avez expliqué la distinction entre les sens exactement.


----------



## edwingill

"perdre sa peine et son temps"


----------



## iosonolobo

xtrasystole said:


> In that case, I would say _'Je ne veux pas *reprendre tout ce qui a (déjà) été dit sur le sujet*, mais (je pense qu'on a oublié de tenir compte d'un détail / je pense qu'on a négligé un détail)...'_



Oui, ça va, cette explication. Mais elle n'est pas aussi imagée comme les métaphores.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Am I being finicky here?  _*To flog a dead horse*_ (I've never before heard "beat" which is I think the US version) is NOT _un travail futile parce que le problème est déjà résolu_.  Why?  The reason you flog a horse is to make it move, not to kill it. It's rather _un travail pénible qui ne peut plus servir à rien._


----------



## Cephlanot

Yeah, you're being finicky. 
The problem is "resolved" in the sense that it no longer exists, not in the sense that a satisfactory conclusion has necessarily been reached. In fact the expression points to a lack of discernment on the part of the flogger, who continues the flogulation out of habit or inertia, not having noticed that the flogee has _les quatre fers en l'air_. The activity may or may not be _pénible_; it certainly is futile.
That said, I'm sure I've heard an equivalent expression in French ... just haven't got enough horse sense to have made note of it. Still looking ...


_À noter : les termes "flogger," "flogulation," and "flogee" sont des néologismes inventés dans le but d'ajouter un brin d'humour. Je ne voudrais surtout pas que mes collègues francophones  les introduisent dans leurs traductions sérieuses. Ceph_


----------



## Dom29

Bonsoir,

Je vais essayer une traduction avec le premier encart de Lobo93065 .. 'enfoncer une porte ouverte' ... je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris ce que tu cherchais à dire mais est-ce que :
'... je ne veux pas remettre la marmite sur le feu, mais ...' should match with your search ??
c'est-à-dire : 'c'est pas que je veux en reparler, mais bon, si quand même, j'aimerais qu'on reparle de ...'
OK, c'est du language familier, mais c'est ce que tu cherches non ?

ou alors tout simplement 'allez, on remet ça avec ...'

ou alors 'je ne veux pas paraître pénible, mais est-ce qu'on pourrait reparler de ...'

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais bon ... qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## iosonolobo

Voilà cette phrase idiomatique que j'ai trouvé:


> un coup d'épée dans l'eau



Ça veut dire un acte inutile.

Je me demande si quelqu'un peut confirmer si cette est une expression d'un usage courant? A-t-elle le même sens que je cherche et comme j'ai expliqué dès le départ?

Jim


----------



## xtrasystole

Oui, c'est d'un usage courant mais je ne pense pas que cela corresponde à ce que tu cherches. 

On emploie cette expression dans le cas d'une tentative ponctuelle (de faire quelque chose) qui s'avère finalement inutile. 

(Don't get upset if I say: _"lobo, ta suggestion est un coup d'épée dans l'eau"_  )


----------



## iosonolobo

OK. Donc, ma seul suggestion est un coup d'épée dans l'eau si je m'arrête de la discuter. (Ça va?) Mais si je continue de la discuter, alors quoi? Comment décrit-on cette situation, en supposant que j'ai raison (inaperçu par es autres) de continuer?

Merci à tous qui m'aident avec ma question et pour votre patience. Je sais qu'il apparaît que je bats (fouette) un cheval à mort


----------



## xtrasystole

lobo93065 said:


> OK. Donc, ma seul suggestion est un coup d'épée dans l'eau si je m'arrête de la discuter. (Ça va?) Mais si je continue de la discuter, alors quoi? Comment décrit-on cette situation, en supposant que j'ai raison (inaperçu par es autres) de continuer?


I would say: _'Tu t'obstines contre vents et marées'_.


----------



## iosonolobo

xtrasystole said:


> I would say: _'Tu t'obstines contre vents et marées'_.



C'est une phrase au courant ou seulement inventé à ce moment? 

Je suis très reconnaissant de votre aide. Merci beaucoup. J'espère qu'on continue d'essayer.

Jim


----------



## Meille

Keith Bradford said:


> Am I being finicky here? _*To flog a dead horse*_ (I've never before heard "beat" which is I think the US version) is NOT _un travail futile parce que le problème est déjà résolu_. Why? The reason you flog a horse is to make it move, not to kill it. It's rather _un travail pénible qui ne peut plus servir à rien._


 
No, Keith, you're not being finicky. There _is _a difference.
It's like saying: "Stop wasting your effort on this; you're not going to get any more out of it". Not because it has been resolved, but because there's nothing more there to get. It's dead; it can't work anymore no matter how much you flog it.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Cephlanot said:


> (...)
> That said, I'm sure I've heard an equivalent expression in French ... just haven't got enough horse sense to have made note of it. Still looking ...
> 
> 
> _À noter : les termes "flogger," "flogulation," and "flogee" sont des néologismes inventés dans le but d'ajouter un brin d'humour. Je ne voudrais surtout pas que mes collègues francophones  les introduisent dans leurs traductions sérieuses. Ceph_



Ceph: I think I've got what you're looking for. Well, sort of. I remember being told: "Arrête de ramer : on est sur le sable!", or its variation: "Arrête de ramer : t(u) attaques la falaise!" Now that works only as a comment from the _flogee _to the _flogger_, and this analogy is hard to transpose if you try to frame it from the _flogger_'s viewpoint. Maybe something like "même si on est déjà sur la sable (or: même si je commence à attaquer la falaise), permettez-moi de ramer un peu." But that would be a bit of a home-spun metaphor rather than an a common idiom.


----------



## stumerr

Consider perhaps, "cataplasme sur une jambe de bois."  Pejorative?
un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois

J'espère que je ne  mettrai pas un cataplasme sur une jambe de bois, mais...
???


----------



## iosonolobo

En ce cas, où l'expression est idiomatique, une traduction exacte n'existe pas. Le vrai sujet n'est pas le cheval, mort ou vivant. 

La phrase a le sens de l'usage. Où je travaille, presque toujours la phrase en anglais veut dire de continuer après tout le monde pensent que la discussion est fini, est résolu. De continuer, on ne se bat pas contre des moulins à vent (comme Don Quichotte), avec un objectif imaginaire. 

Celui qui poursuit les objectives imaginaires ne tiendra pas longtemps ici au travail. Mais quand on continue il est vraisemblable (quelle mot bizarre!! ) d'attendre un objectif réaliste. Donc on veut dire, peut-être, «De la patience. Je ne tire pas aux nuages» (ou quelque chose comme ça) en avant de continuer.


----------



## Eef's

Maybe "*Je ne veux pas brasser de l'air mais...*" or "_*Je ne veux pas dire des paroles dans le vent mais...*_" 
Another possibility : "_*Je ne veux pas rajouter mon grain de sel mais...*_"


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

meille said:


> No, Keith, you're not being finicky. There _is _a difference.
> It's like saying: "Stop wasting your effort on this; you're not going to get any more out of it". Not because it has been resolved, but because there's nothing more there to get. It's dead; it can't work anymore no matter how much you flog it.



That reminds me of another (AE?) expression I have heard: rearrange the chairs on the Titanic.


----------



## stumerr

lobo93065 said:


> En ce cas, où l'expression est idiomatique, une traduction exacte n'existe pas. Le vrai sujet n'est pas le cheval, mort ou vivant.
> 
> La phrase a le sens de l'usage. Où je travaille, presque toujours la phrase en anglais veut dire de continuer après tout le monde pensent que la discussion est fini, est résolu. De continuer, on ne se bat pas contre des moulins à vent (comme Don Quichotte), avec un objectif imaginaire.
> 
> Celui qui poursuit les objectives imaginaires ne tiendra pas longtemps ici au travail. Mais quand on continue il est vraisemblable (quelle mot bizarre!! ) d'attendre un objectif réaliste. Donc on veut dire, peut-être, "De la patience. Je ne tire pas aux nuages" (ou quelque chose comme ça) en avant de continuer.



lobo,

I think I know what you're getting at, but beating a dead horse is just as absurd and pointless as charging windmills on a live one, so it's the "I don't want to beat....but..."  that conveys the possibility that you're continuing efforts may not in fact be useless.  The real expression is simply, "to beat a dead horse," e.g. "Don't beat a dead horse." You've simply qualified it saying you don't intend to do so.

I thought you were seeking a colorful French expression and several have been suggested, so maybe you could just similarly qualify one in French.  Otherwise perhaps just use "je ne veux pas râbacher/ressasser/réchauffer toute la conversation, mais..."

It's an interesting thread.  Thanks.


----------



## iosonolobo

Eef's said:


> Maybe "*Je ne veux pas brasser de l'air mais...*" or "_*Je ne veux pas dire des paroles dans le vent mais...*_"
> Another possibility : "_*Je ne veux pas rajouter mon grain de sel mais...*_"



Hmmmm... Je réfléchirai à ces phrases. Sont-elles au courant ou inventé à ce moment? 

Merci, Eef.

Jim


----------



## bloomiegirl

This is a particularly hard expression to translate. Its genius is:
1/ the object of beating the horse was probably to make it go (or go faster) -- a real goal (unlike windmills);
2/ the beating was not effective in the first place... and is probably the reason the horse is dead;
3/ continuing to beat the horse is of course futile.

The Free Dictionary sums this up by saying "to waste time doing something that has already been attempted." I would amend that by saying "has been attempted and failed miserably."

BTW, Termium  does give "_enfoncer une porte ouverte_" for this expression; see #9.


----------



## xtrasystole

lobo93065 said:


> xtrasystole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lobo93065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Donc, ma seul suggestion est un coup d'épée dans l'eau si je m'arrête de la discuter. (Ça va?) Mais si je continue de la discuter, alors quoi? Comment décrit-on cette situation, en supposant que j'ai raison (inaperçu par es autres) de continuer?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say: _'Tu t'obstines contre vents et marées'_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'est une phrase au courant ou seulement inventé à ce moment?
Click to expand...

Mais non, ce n'est pas inventé !! 

L'expression _'contre vents et marées'_ est très courante en français !!


----------



## iosonolobo

> Mais non, ce n'est pas inventé !!
> 
> L'expression _'contre vents et marées'_ est très courante  en français !!




Bon! L'expression a l'impression d'être familière, mais je devrais demander. Merçi.


----------



## Eef's

Also found "*un sujet rebattu*" which is un sujet tant répété qu'il en a perdu tout intérêt.



lobo93065 said:


> Hmmmm... Je réfléchirai à ces phrases. Sont-elles au courant ou inventé à ce moment?


Oui, ce sont des expressions courantes


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

« Enfoncer une porte ouverte » m'a fait penser à « enfoncer le clou » :


> enfoncer le clou : [Familier] insister inlassablement sur un point, notamment sur un point embarrassant.


 Sinon, je dirais (comme le suggère aussi Termium - voir le lien que Bloomiegirl a mis en référence) : _Je ne voudrais pas m'acharner inutilement, mais..._


----------



## Nattre

Perdre son temps
S'acharner en vain
Se dépenser inutilement (peut-être aussi?!)

Pour l'image, je ne connais rien de mieux que "Se battre contre des moulins à vent" en effet.

Flog a aussi le sens de rabâcher


----------



## arnaudtoulon

Bonsoir à tous, de ce que je comprends du sens de cette expression " faire une chose inutile, brasser de l'air pour rien", j'ai l'impression que l'idiome le plus proche de cette idée en langue française ( mais un peu familier ) pourrait être "*pisser dans un violon "*


----------



## Nicomon

Comme il a changé depuis 2010, je remets ici le lien vers Termium :
BEAT DEAD HORSE [1 record] - TERMIUM Plus® — Search - TERMIUM Plus®

Parmi les suggestions :   _Enfoncer une porte ouverte / perdre sa peine et son temps / s'acharner inutilement. _

Bienvenue sur les forums arnaudtoulon  
À mon avis, _pisser dans un violon  _ne convient pas vraiment pour le contexte intial de ce fil _:   
-  I don't want to beat a dead horse but... _


----------



## Itisi

Ah, j'ai été coiffée au poteau !

*pisser dans un violon* 

_(Figuré)_ Perdre son temps à s'ingénier à provoquer des choses impossibles ou qui ne se produiront pas.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai entre temps fait un ajout.   Itisi, veux-tu dire que l'expression convient, ou pas ? 

Ce que je comprends de l'expression anglaise, c'est :


> *flog a dead horse*
> To continue to focus on something—especially an issue or topic—that is no longer of any use or relevance.


----------



## Itisi

Pardon, Nico, ce n'est pas clair, mais je n'avais pas vu ton post et je répondais à arnaudtoulon.

Je pense que cette expression pourrait répondre à ce que iosonolobo demande...


----------



## arnaudtoulon

Itisi said:


> Ah, j'ai été coiffée au poteau !
> 
> *pisser dans un violon*
> 
> _(Figuré)_ Perdre son temps à s'ingénier à provoquer des choses impossibles ou qui ne se produiront pas.




Désolé Itisi ^^ C'était mon tout premier message 

J'adore votre forum, je le suis depuis deux ans ( depuis que j'apprends l'anglais en fait ^^) et j'y trouve régulièrement mon bonheur dès que je bute sur une expression, un idiome que je n'ai pas encore bien appréhendé en anglais 

C'est justement l'une de mes contacts anglophones, une retraitée américaine, très cultivée ( elle se débrouille fort bien en français ) qui vient de me faire découvrir ce nouvel idiome et immédiatement, j'ai songé à "pisser dans un violon" ^^

Je me suis dit que depuis le temps que je venais en visiteur, il était temps de passer de l'autre côté et apporter ma petite contribution lorsque la chose est dans mes cordes


----------



## Nicomon

@ Itisi :  Alors comme on dit en anglais...   _Let's agree to disagree_. 
iosonolobo (lobo93065, dont le pseudo a changé depuis) a écrit en 2010 : 





> On veut dire en anglais « I don't want *to beat a dead horse*, but...»


Je ne dirais pas en français :   _Je ne voudrais pas pisser dans un violon, mais..._


----------



## arnaudtoulon

Nicomon said:


> Bienvenue sur les forums arnaudtoulon



Merci


----------



## Itisi

Oui, bienvenue *arnaudtoulon* !

Nico, on pourrait dire : 'Peut-être pissé-je dans un violon, mais...'   Non ? Bon, tant pis...


----------



## Garoubet

Ou encore plus formel; il se put que je pissasse dans un violon...


----------



## Nicomon

Ou l'art de mêler les registres.   Vous êtes bien drôles tous les deux.

Je le comprends plutôt dans le sens _enfoncer le clou _ (déjà dit ) ou _en remettre une couche_.
Pour le contexte de lobo, j'aime aussi la suggestion de Dom29 (post 11)  :  _remettre la marmite sur le feu_.
Et aussi, du même post :  _je ne veux pas paraître pénible, mais..._

Pour d'autres contextes, j'ai trouvé :  *Tirer sur l'ambulance – Expressio par Reverso*

En passant... personne n'a suggéré _to beat/flog a dead horse _dans ce fil : *pisser dans un violon*


----------

